# Blutkessel [PvP]



## Bl1nd (17. Januar 2007)

Guten Tag

Die Gilde "Syndikat der Schatten" sucht z.Z. auf dem Server Blutkessel PvP noch Mitspieler.

Der Server ist erst seit gestern online, somit haben wir noch keine Mindeststufe festgelegt, und jeder hat die Möglichkeit einen Neuanfang zu wagen.

TS vorhanden, HP folgt Anfang Februar.

Bei Interesse oder Fragen /w Shadox.

Wir sind PvE orientiert aber PvP nicht abgeneigt. >>Allianz Gilde<<


-------------------------

Anti-Kiddie-Benehm-Einheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bughitaa (6. Februar 2007)

....


----------

